# Yum yum!



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I took this one with my finger over the flash, but it turned out looking quite cool:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  S/he  looks like s/he  is really enjoying those vegetables


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Willow is so gorgeous  I love it when they try a bit of everything


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute little boy?...having veggies!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great photos!  Looks like Willow is enjoying her veggies!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Willow looks like she's loving those veggies!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What a good tiel eating up all those veggies!  Does Willow like to fling veggies across the room? My guys do that whenever they get a plate of food.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Bea said:


> Does Willow like to fling veggies across the room?


Oh yeah, big time lol. Especially the peas for some reason, I think they're easier to pick up and fling lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Oh yeah, big time lol. Especially the peas for some reason, I think they're easier to pick up and fling lol.


lol..maybe she's saying this is not corn! PHOOEY!!! lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

If I put a plate of food on top of the cage mine will take the ones they don't like and walk to the edge of the cage and drop it off and walk back and eat....lol silly birds


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL!!! They are picky sometimes


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah, I see Willow has been out to the Tieland fruit and veg market. lol.

She is so pretty.........although she could be a he, not long to wait now huh?


----------

